# Audio Books



## Knockagh (Mar 31, 2016)

Anyone inspired by the current push on audio books to dip the toe? Any audios I've bought have been great although I've only bought a small amount of the dramas never a full book. I have to say I'm tempted but with my addiction to limited eds I'm kinna at my budget. They are pretty expensive although I know there's a lot of work goes into them. I do fancy reliving the early heresy books at some stage and the Eisenhorn trilogy.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I've gotten ahold of a number of audio's over the years. Personally I have found them to be very hit and miss; there have been some stories that I thought I would love, but that ultimately ended up being far from the case.

Your right, some of the audio's are very expensive, between two and three times what most of their physical counterparts cost (or in the case of the Eisenhorn trilogy even more so.) So it really does come down to a matter of whether or not you want to commit to something like that. More than just the price though, you also have to keep in mind having these audio's gives specific voices to characters and they may contradict your own version. (This happened to me, listen to any audio of Corax. Thats the voice I thought Angron should have had, never the raven lord.)

Answering your question, nope I am no more inspired this month to buy audio's any more than I have been in the past. A slight price drop, and having a quick look through the site I really didn't see one or any deals, does not change the things I consider when it comes to audio's because it goes beyond price for me.


Now if something like the Eisenhorn audio's were bundled together at a decent price, then yeah that might sway me. But I'd still avoid space marine battle audio's (mostly because I find the majority of space marine battle stories to be bad.)


----------



## Knockagh (Mar 31, 2016)

Never having 'reread' a book in audio format I hadn't considered the voices and accents changing character perception! That's definitely a valid point. Not sure I want to try eisenhorn now, it could turn into a Hobbit book/movie moment which we all want to avoid.
Space marine battles books aren't my cup of tea either I have only bought two one of which remains largely unread. I can't imagine them in audio it would just be a loop of noise and shouting slogans.
I still like the idea as certain times of the year I'm stuck behind a wheel doing a lot of driving, but i will see what comes along


----------



## Stephen74 (Oct 1, 2010)

I have just about all of the Heresy Books on Audio. A couple of anthologies and a couple of the recent ones i've not managed to get yet.

The price is a joke. Absolute outright theft in comparison to other audiobooks. I can pick up a Reacher audiobook for less than £20. I'm not paying £30 for the very hit and miss quality of BL writers. 

The novels are not like the dramas at all. You wont get multiple voice actors or background sound effects. Just one voice actor, doing all the voices themselves. And they generally do a very good job. Though someone somewhere calls Roboute Gullieman Rowboat goolieman which almost caused me to crash the car. 


I dont know if BL does the unabridged Heresy books 1,2+3. They never used to after doing a limited edition release of them. I heard one of the abridged versions and it was shockingly short by comparison. I mnaged to get unabridged copies and books 1+2+3+Flight of the Eisenstein have been put onto USB drive and are fantastic to listen to in the car.

If you just want to try one, the best one, by far, is Know no Fear. Because of the way its written it sounds utterly fantastic when read out.


----------



## Knockagh (Mar 31, 2016)

Have to admit I didn't get around to buying any. The recent daily series has me interested though. But as you say it's on the expensive side for what it is.


----------



## Spoticus (Apr 18, 2017)

I will concur with the hit or miss quality of the audio books. You have to be careful with the money that you put into them. I have bought quite a few of $20 ones and am generally comfortable with the quality. I do not have the budget to purchase one that is more expensive than that.

They make great listening for the car or while painting. I have listened to a few of the HH novels, and they are not bad at all. I would always go after the unabridged audio books if I had a choice and I wanted to go through HH that way.


----------



## Stephen74 (Oct 1, 2010)

Listening to Angels of Caliban at the moment. Never have been a Gav Thorpe fan. This is probably the best i've heard him do and its still shite. Started off well then just tailed off in to drivel and his usual rock/fero/plascrete fteish.


----------

